# Raw and kisses



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Tried looking it up but it makes for odd search words! What I'm really asking is after a raw meal is there a known length of time for the bacteria from the food to clear the mouth? We have a very kissy girl and I'm always worried about letting her lick us after a meal (right now I've been telling the girls to not let her kiss them for about a half hour after meals.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well that's a good question, but I have no idea! Maybe someone else will have some research on it


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna will tend to come lick all over me within 10-15 minutes after eating and I'm still alive.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Honestly as long as you are healthy with no immune deficiency problems even immediately after the meal it should be no problem. Raw beef, bison, lamb and even some game is safe to eat for humans especially if you keep it frozen and then thaw it.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Honestly as long as you are healthy with no immune deficiency problems even immediately after the meal it should be no problem. Raw beef, bison, lamb and even some game is safe to eat for humans especially if you keep it frozen and then thaw it.


Yes, the beefs don't scare me...I like my burgers still mooing LOL it's the chicken and turkey that worry me a bit and not so much even for myself but for my young daughters (3 and 5). I do clean her dishes right after she finishes and wipe down her bowl area as well as her chin and nose LOL but she always seem to want to kiss faces right after the meals (maybe she's saying thank you!)


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Yes, the beefs don't scare me...I like my burgers still mooing LOL it's the chicken and turkey that worry me a bit and not so much even for myself but for my young daughters (3 and 5). I do clean her dishes right after she finishes and wipe down her bowl area as well as her chin and nose LOL but she always seem to want to kiss faces right after the meals (maybe she's saying thank you!)


Do you keep the chicken and turkey frozen prior to feeding? If so I wouldn't worry about it at all. Salmonella is really the only at risk concern for poultry and as long as it is washed and kept frozen there is no concern. The spread of salmonella to the meat is from the butchering process and not keeping things thoroughly cleaned as the poultry poop can get spread or touch the meat. It is why raw eggs have the same scare but if you clean the shell of the egg with anti-bacterial soap that risk goes to almost nothing. The thaw water of frozen fowl is the largest concern for the salmonella the water usually is contaminated with many bacteria but if it is thawed and then washed that concern also goes away.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Do you keep the chicken and turkey frozen prior to feeding? If so I wouldn't worry about it at all. Salmonella is really the only at risk concern for poultry and as long as it is washed and kept frozen there is no concern. The spread of salmonella to the meat is from the butchering process and not keeping things thoroughly cleaned as the poultry poop can get spread or touch the meat. It is why raw eggs have the same scare but if you clean the shell of the egg with anti-bacterial soap that risk goes to almost nothing. The thaw water of frozen fowl is the largest concern for the salmonella the water usually is contaminated with many bacteria but if it is thawed and then washed that concern also goes away.


Right now I am using the patties until I am more comfortable with it as well as have a better understanding of balancing things. I keep them incthe freezer but before I go to bed at night I pull the patties for the next day so they are pretty much thawed when I serve them. I don't know if they can be served frozen as well as I would be afraid she would try to bring them to her bed to get a better hold off them!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about raw meat....it's everything else your dog licks thats really gross


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Zoeys mom said:


> I wouldn't worry about raw meat....it's everything else your dog licks thats really gross


Bingo!! How long do you wait after your dog licks her anus before you allow her to lick your face or your kids? Do you even KNOW when she does it? 

The ONLY time I worried about the dogs licking me was when I was going through chemo. My husband did all the handling of the raw meats and I _tried_ to avoid being licked by the dogs.

Heck, I can't tell you the number of times I've had bits of chicken land in my mouth when I'm using my cleaver to chop things up. You'd think I would learn to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Heck, I can't tell you the number of times I've had bits of chicken land in my mouth when I'm using my cleaver to chop things up. You'd think I would learn to keep my mouth shut.


Are you singing the dinnertime song to the gang as you prepare the food Laurie?!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Bingo!! How long do you wait after your dog licks her anus before you allow her to lick your face or your kids? Do you even KNOW when she does it?


Funny story, I told someone on here this story the other day so you may have read it already but here goes....

Last week I come into the family room to find my 5 year old daughter with 2 full glasses of water, one for her and one she was letting the dog drink out of, so I tell her " Brooke, We cannot teach Blitz it's ok to drink from our glasses, she has a water dish in the kitchen just for her. Her response....." but MOM, we were cuddling together and she was licking my face and she stopped to lick her privates and then wanted to kiss me again!! I couldn't get her to go to the kitchen for her water but I just HAD to wash her mouth out" it was too cute!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Are you singing the dinnertime song to the gang as you prepare the food Laurie?!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMUqM12W0i4


THERE'S A PARTY IN MY TUMMY, SO YUMMY, SO YUMMY!

Guess you guys have Noggin running on loop also!


----------

